# HELLO!!!!!!!



## LimaMikeSquared (Jul 14, 2010)

Hello

I'm Julie - I take Archaeology at Southampton University.

My mum gave me some fancy mice to have a go at. I've had some starting problems but it seemed to settle out a bit now.

I also keep a number of snakes, reptiles and spiders (mice are not feeders they are most definately pets)

Julie x


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

welcome!

please stick around

Archaeology sounds a fascinating degree; was looking at the dtails with my step son.

I too keep snakes, lizards and have had lots of T's but cut back now.


----------



## LimaMikeSquared (Jul 14, 2010)

It is a fantastic degree - Really enjoying my time at southampton, they are really good.

I'm pushing through this - I'm hoping that my female my be pregnant from my male as i lost him and the other girl. She currently has a non show mouse as a friend.

Julie


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

Awesome, you're lucky! My mum hates mice with a passion.. it's funny though, she thinks I only have 6 and do not breed (actually, I have 21!). Even if some of your mice are or will be used as feeders, that is totally acceptable and no one here will judge you negatively for that. Reptiles have to eat too.  So, welcome!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Welcome! I had half a mind of doing an archaeology degree once, it's all fascinating to me! Glad you're enjoying it


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:welcome to the forum!!


----------



## LimaMikeSquared (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm not against breeder feeders - I have used my Mums frozen ones -But I get too attatched to my mouseys to be able to do it.

I'mnot brand new to mice I had 2 mice and 2 gerbils when I was little (Not at the same time).

Julie


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome! There are several feeder breeders here (including me). When I raise them, to me it's sort of the same thing as raising a cow for hamburger. I give them the best care, and the healtiest ones I keep to breed. And yeah, my mom is NOT happy with my mice. I'm not allowed to tell her how may I have (about 80, but most are fuzzies right now!).


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

Welcome !!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome! I've been an archaeology buff since I was about 9. The closest I came to studying it was Physical Anthropology, but I still gravitate to TV specials and magazines that feature the subject.


----------

